# Best food from Pets At Home



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to the forums (and to dog owning!) and I'm looking for some advice on pet food. 

Currently the breeder is using a combination of wet and dry (I am going to find out the brand this evening). 

Obviously I will be keeping my 8 week old Shih Tzu on the same diet and change progressively if needed.

Please could you give me some advice on the best pet food avalibale from Pets at Home or similar high street pet stores. 

I have looked at Royal Canin, James Wellbelloved and Wainwrights. 

I am looking for the best quality food for my puppy and also what is best to feed them, wet/dry or both?

Thanks, 

Sara


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

WW trays  i always recommend them, really high meat content, no nasties and really cheap to feed


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't seen the trays are they to feed by themselves or with biscuits etc?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Has the breeder bred other dogs before? If so I would get all the know how from them. Yes do keep the pup on what the breeder has him/her on and if they are ok with it keep that diet for at least 6 months.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

they are complete so you dont need to feed anything else, if you wanted to add kibble then just reduce the amount of WW. Marley has a third of a tray per day and he is in lovely condition

Wainwright's Puppy Tray Dog Food with Turkey and Rice 395gm 12 Pack | Pets at Home


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Bobbie said:


> Has the breeder bred other dogs before? If so I would get all the know how from them. Yes do keep the pup on what the breeder has him/her on and if they are ok with it keep that diet for at least 6 months.


yeah but what if the puppy is on bakers or something


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobbie said:


> Has the breeder bred other dogs before? If so I would get all the know how from them. Yes do keep the pup on what the breeder has him/her on and if they are ok with it keep that diet for at least 6 months.


She has bred a litter of Shih Tzu's before this one and she breeds another breed also. I'll get some advice from her this evening. I was thinking that as she has quite a large litter of puppies (7) she may have opted for a cheaper option rather than a quality option. Thanks


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

if you do decide to change the diet you will have to do it slowly over a week or so.


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> yeah but what if the puppy is on bakers or something


That's what I was worried about. I don't want to make my puppy ill by changing his food quickly but I don't want him to be on poor quality food either. I thought at least with proper planning I could slowly introduce a better quality of food if needed. I guess I will find out this evening! I'm going to see her and my puppy again.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Never thought it could be bakers ugh I hope no good breeder would feed that. If you are still unsure have a look at Burns mini bites if you email them they will send samples most dogs/pups are ok on this one. This will give you time to look around for whatever you want to feed. Sometimes you have to give a bit of dry and wet as with some dogs the wet would just go straight through ( not nice )


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wainwrights is good and I think they do naturesdiet as well. You don't have to keep them on what the breeder is feeding for 6 months . A few weeks until they're settled in is all. My puppy will be going straight onto raw when I get her


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd leave the pup on what the breeder was feeding for a week or two and then gradually introduce a new food. From [email protected] I'd really only feed Wainwrights (wet or dry) or NaturesDiet (wet). There's lots more good options for food if you are willing to shop online though.


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I'd leave the pup on what the breeder was feeding for a week or two and then gradually introduce a new food. From [email protected] I'd really only feed Wainwrights (wet or dry) or NaturesDiet (wet). There's lots more good options for food if you are willing to shop online though.


I am willing to shop online too. It was just for convenience over the next few weeks with him coming home. I've read loads of threads and sites about what food to feed. I'm not confident to feed raw and would prefer the convenience of bags of dry/wet food. Any recommendations you have would be much appreciated!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish4dogs is good as well and because there's no grains it doesn't tend to cause reactions


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another Wainwright wet trays vote here. They are excellent for sensitive tums less likely to cause upset if you change.
As suggested, wait for pup to settle in (food may be the only thing that is constant amongst all the change) poss have its vaccs before changing.

Naturediet is another good wet, as is Natures harvest, Natures menu, Arden Grange Partners and prob a few more

I'm not too keen on a kibble only diet but if you wanted to introduce kibble as well, there are plenty of good ones around inc Wainwrights from Pets at home - Arden Grange, Fish4 Dogs, Burns. Simpsons do a good cereal free kibble - there's absolutely loads. 

Good luck and congrats with your little shitzu - look forward to seeing lost of pics


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Dobby was left on what his dam and sires owner fed him for around a week or so. 
He's currently eating Wainwrights Turkey & Rice puppy trays and a little Wainwrights puppy kibble too


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

Having worked for Pets at Home I can honestly say that Wainwrights is a great option, wet or dry, I feed my dogs on the dry complete and its been brilliant, even though I don't work for them anymore I still feed it! For a small breed though I'd say the trays, just make sure you get the amounts to feed correct. I had a customer come in and she had a Shih Tzu which she was overfeeding. The trays have an easy guide to follow but just ensure you adjust it depending on the individual animal and the age. 

Its a good food for the price, the only others I'd recommend over that would be the Royal Canin complete or the Pro Plan. Both of these do a size specific kibble for puppies. 

Do follow the breeder instructions for a couple of weeks, just to let puppy settle in to the new environment before you change anything else, as others have said before. 

Have fun and goodluck


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

saluja3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for the best quality food for my puppy and also what is best to feed them, wet/dry or both?
> 
> ...


There are a couple of brands that are quite good Wainwrights and Natures Harvest and a fish4dogs lookylikey fishmongers i think its called

But for premium quality you need to head online for best food

(note all dogs may not like these foods)

for dry at top budget orijen\Arcana,TOTW

medium budget Fish 4dogs,Lukulus

For wet premium i can recomend

terra cannis,Lillys organic,Hermanns Organic,Lukulus Gourmet

Medium budget Lukulus,Rocco,Rinti,ziwipeak(not tried rinti or Ziwipeak yet though)

If it comes out of a humans supermarket...avoid....unless Ocado who sell Lillys

Thats just my tuppence worth


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

lechatnoir83 said:


> Having worked for Pets at Home I can honestly say that Wainwrights is a great option, wet or dry, I feed my dogs on the dry complete and its been brilliant, even though I don't work for them anymore I still feed it! For a small breed though I'd say the trays, just make sure you get the amounts to feed correct. I had a customer come in and she had a Shih Tzu which she was overfeeding. The trays have an easy guide to follow but just ensure you adjust it depending on the individual animal and the age.
> 
> Its a good food for the price, the only others I'd recommend over that would be the Royal Canin complete or the Pro Plan. Both of these do a size specific kibble for puppies.
> 
> ...


I dont think the feeding guide on WW trays is accurate Naturediet, naturesmenu, natures harvest along with WW tins all recommend my dog has 400g (1 tray/tin). WW trays (395g) recommend 1/4-1/3 tray No way does that satisfy my little one. She has a whole tray the same as the other brands and is absolutely fine on it.

Cant agree with proplan and RC being better than WW sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Our pup is on Wainwrights and it's fab x


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Been to see my puppy again and he's currently on Pedigree puppy. Will take all of your advice and leave him on it for a few weeks then ease him onto Wainwrights and see how he does on that  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That's good to hear. Unfortunately, pedigree isnt very good but I'm sure once he's settled he will love the WW and you will see a difference.

Well done for trying so hard to do your best for him


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on your shih tzu pup. Mine is now 16 months. She came home on pro plan and was bonkers. Changed her on to burns mini bites and she was like a different puppy so do watch the protein levels aren't to high. It's one of my issues with wainwrights that the puppy kibble is high protein. 
I now mainly use WW or NH wet and burns lamb kibble. She's a fussy bugger and won't always eat in the morning so I use kibble so I can leave it down without worrying about flies!!
Look forward to pictures


----------



## Raquel69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im using a mix of dry royal canin and wet james wellbeloved, molly seems fine and she eats every bit, both recomended by pets at home and pampured pets , so im happy and molly is happy,


----------

